# iShares Global Agriculture ETC (TSE:COW)



## arc (May 19, 2012)

What do you guys think about this ETF in a TFSA?

http://www.blackrock.com/ca/individ...iculture-index-fund?siteEntryPassthrough=true


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

You will lose the ability to use the FTC to get back some or all of the "Foreign Tax Paid" plus ... the DTC for eligible dividends like Potash will also be lost. It looks like small amounts thought.

I'm not sure what the Canada to other foreign countries treaties are like (i.e. Brazil, Switzerland, Mexico, Chile etc.) so there may also be some small leakage there to add in.

The Capital Gains for the unit price would be avoided though.


Cheers


----------



## Waterman (Feb 24, 2015)

This is just speculation as well and possibly unimportant, but Monsanto is the main holding at 9% and has been slowly gaining unpopularity worldwide. I wonder if their future is shaky or not. Some people may not want to support them because of their ethics as well.

- I dunno.


----------



## InvestmentIQ (Dec 23, 2014)

John Degoey keeps recommending this one over and over. 
Anyone's guess whether this industry will do well or not over the long term.


----------



## tombiosis (Dec 18, 2010)

InvestmentIQ said:


> John Degoey keeps recommending this one over and over.
> Anyone's guess whether this industry will do well or not over the long term.


I know Rob Carrick recommends this ETF in the book by him that I am reading right now... he points out that during the GFC of '08 that anything agriculture related did well ( relative to other equities...)


----------

